# Milk Jug fun!! PICS!!



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I tried out three different brands between two calibers (the favorites between MOST others and myself). From left to right, Rem. Gold Sabre 180gr .40 S&W, Win. Ranger 230gr Bonded .45ACP (this one was the bad-ass) and Hornady 230gr XTP +P .45ACP. They all went through the first two gallon jugs and ended up at the back of the third. Each round destroyed the first with rips down both sides from the awesome amount of energy. I forgot the camera at home so all I got were pics of the recovered bullets.

The first pics are of the Ranger (.45) before and after. It's a ripper folks. :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't see any pictures of any jugs! :smt076


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> I don't see any pictures of any jugs! :smt076


" I forgot the camera at home so all I got were pics of the recovered bullets."

They were shredded to say the least. Pictures wouldn't do them justice anyway. Next time there WILL be video. It takes tons of time to prepare them. I spent hours just shredding and stuffing newspaper. Well worth the 10 minutes of fun!!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow those are great pics. It looks like they do their intended job very nicely!

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice pictures.


----------

